# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.38.0 Daily Update. Huawei, LG Cyon, LG CDMA

## gsm_bouali

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.38.0 Daily Update. Huawei, LG Cyon, LG CDMA 
 Added:
- support Huawei U8185 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
- support LG CYON KH8000 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
- support LG RD 3630 CDMA    (Read/Write)
 * GUI improvements and some bugs fixed*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## gsm_bouali



----------

